# Bending Flex Track Curves



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm wanting to bend 20" radius curves with code 70 HON3 track. Can't seem to find alignment gauges. How can I safely bend the curves?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There are track templates you can buy like this attached. This is called Tracksetta, don't know its availability in the US but I'm sure you have an equivalent.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

The normal way to bend flex track is to 'hand bend' a little at a time, following a guide line .. that is made with a 'trammel', basically a yardstick with a nail hole at one inch, and a hole for a pencil [in your case] at 21" ...and lay track with nail holes on this guide mark ..
Guides to confirm radius are available, but normally in 'standard' curves, say 18" or 22" in HO, the same as sectional track radius ,, you may be able to get one in 20", don't know, but you can also make one out of thin plywood, mark radius with trammel and cut.. but remember that radius is measured at track center line .. I used 20" radius on my layout, and just followed trammel guide lines


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I use Ribbon Rail. It comes in lots of sizes.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Tool...rt=3&cat=166&show=30&page=1&brand=Ribbon Rail


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Try FastTracks. Their Sweep Sticks do the job nicely. Here is a link to their page for HOn3. http://www.handlaidtrack.com/sweepsticks-hon3


----------

